# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  تبدیل فوریه

## JalaliMehr

سلام دوستان
اول اینکه تبدیل فوریه چیه؟
دوم اینکه دلیل استفاده آن چیه؟

هر چقدر سعی می کنم نمی فهممش

----------


## farf122012

سلام 
1) به سایت زیر مراجعه :
http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AA%...B1%DB%8C%D9%87
سپس :
می تونید به وبلاگ زیر مراجعه کنید . باز اگه مشکلتون حل نشد در نظر خواهی بنویسید تا بیشتر بحث کنیم 
http://sheikhetosi.blogfa.com/post/5...B1%DB%8C%D9%87
با تشکر

----------

